# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] Pestilence

## franehr

Hello i was wondering is there going to be pestilence 4 peace bonus set plugin? i think its usefull becuse monk can see if necro died by his own fault by not maintaing stacks ..

----------


## hkjhkh

you can use the show group buff plugin or buff plugin and enter the 4 peac of pestil in it

----------

